# Benefit of speaker selector



## duhaas (Jun 13, 2010)

is there any benefit of a speaker selector when your dealing with a setup that has independence matching volume controls? does it just help making the connection to amp a bit cleaner? reason i'm asking is it seems like if you have the ability to turn down volume in a given area with the volume control, what would the benefit of the speaker selector provide? Trying to help offer folks low cost alternative to multiroom amp systems, and just trying to make sure i provide best option.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't speak to that, sorry. Haven't personally used in-wall volume controls.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The impedance matching transformers are always eating power, regardless of the volume setting. They are dissipating the excess power to heat to get the volume you want. 

With the selector you can bypass that and not have your amp work as hard.


----------

